# Teamspeak causing game lag



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2010)

My friends had this issue with his AMD Athlon II 435, 4GB DDR2, and a ATI 5770, he plays Bad Company 2 great, but the instant he jumps on Teamspeak his 3rd core goes to 100% use and he gets game lag. Any ideas here?


----------



## AsRock (May 14, 2010)

Which TS 2 or 3 ?.  Maybe look in to the sound options see if there is some thing in there thats working right.

Even a sound driver or even codac issue.


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2010)

Another question; is he hosting the TS server? If so, he needs to adjust the dedicated bandwidth down a bunch.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2010)

sounds weird, i dont get this issue on TS2 or 3 - however i run the server on a different PC to the one i game on.

TS3 is still beta and updated constantly, so he does need to make sure he's up to date.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Another question; is he hosting the TS server? If so, he needs to adjust the dedicated bandwidth down a bunch.



I'm, hosting the server, I'll look into that option, also he's running TS3. But I don't think the bandwidth is an issue, he had this issue on Easy Rhinos TS3 server also and no one else had it.


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2010)

Does TS have a sound option ( only briefly used it TS2 i like more lol ) to use wav or direct sound maybe changing that would help.

I used to run TS2 server and TS on the same comp not to sure about if TS3 works ok like that.


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2010)

that sounds like sound drivers to me. what are his sound settings in BFBC? they might be fighting over each other ...


----------

